# FAQ Tips > Tipps und Tricks >  so ein blödsinn

## keiner_1

Hallo Tuxer

wer Unix kennt weiss sicher das dort der Command banner existiert...

kann man unter Linux auch haben:

bei http://www.cedar-solutions.com:70/software.html saugen und installieren.

so sieht das dann aus:
$ banner linux
#        ###  #     #  #     #  #     #  
#         #   ##    #  #     #   #   #   
#         #   # #   #  #     #    # #    
#         #   #  #  #  #     #     #     
#         #   #   # #  #     #    # #    
#         #   #    ##  #     #   #   #   
#######  ###  #     #   #####   #     #

(wurde durch das Forum zerschossen  :Big Grin: )

BANNER(6)                                               BANNER(6)

NAME
       banner - print large banner on printer

SYNOPSIS
       /usr/games/banner [ -wn ] message ...

DESCRIPTION
       Banner  prints  a  large,  high  quality banner on the standard output.  If the message is omitted, it prompts for and reads one line of its standard input.  If -w is given, the output is scrunched down from a width of 132 to n ,
       suitable for a narrow terminal.  If n is omitted, it defaults to 80.

       The output should be printed on a hard-copy device, up to 132 columns wide, with no breaks between the pages. The volume is great enough that you may want a printer or a fast hardcopy terminal, but if you are patient, a decwriter
       or other 300 baud terminal will do.

BUGS
       Several ASCII characters are not defined, notably <, >, [, ], \, ^, _, {, }, |, and ~.  Also, the characters ", ', and & are funny looking (but in a useful way.)

       The -w option is implemented by skipping some rows and columns.  The smaller it gets, the grainier the output.  Sometimes it runs letters together.

AUTHOR
       Mark Horton

                           June 6, 1993                 BANNER(6)
(END) 


greetz

adme

----------


## msi

für debian gibts das auch als deb!!
Kann man direkt mit apt-get install(ieren) 

apt-get install sysvbanner

----------


## keiner_1

ich habe gerade festgestellt das es dies als RPM nicht gibt!

----------


## micha

Hi,



```
Name:           banner
Summary:        The 'banner' program prints a "banner" on the screen.
Version:        1.2.1
Release:        1
Copyright:      GPL
Group:          Applications/System
Source:         %{name}-%{version}.tar.gz
Buildroot:      %{_tmppath}/%{name}-root

%description
The 'banner' program prints a "banner" on the screen that corresponds to the
first X characters of a string entered on the command line.

%prep
%setup

%build
./configure --prefix=/usr
make

%install
[ "%{buildroot}" != "/" ] && rm -rf %{buildroot}
mkdir -p %{buildroot}/usr/{bin}

make DESTDIR=%{buildroot}/ install

%clean
[ "%{buildroot}" != "/" ] && rm -rf %{buildroot}

%files
%doc AUTHORS COPYING README
/usr/bin/banner
```

Die Datei nach /usr/src/packages/SPECS/banner.spec und die banner-1.2.1.tar.gz nach /usr/src/packages/SOURCES/ packen, danach _rpm -ba /usr/src/packages/banner.spec_ eingeben.

Gruß micha

----------


## Tengri

> _Original geschrieben von adme_ 
> *ich habe gerade festgestellt das es dies als RPM nicht gibt!*


Klar gibts des als rpm... is nur meistens kein eigenes rpm sondern in util-linux zu finden.

mfg
Tengri

----------


## keiner_1

Hallo zusammen

Habe noch was gefunden: nämlich Figlet (kann als RPM bei rpmfind heruntergeladen werden)

$ figlet adme
           _
  __ _  __| |_ __ ___   ___
 / _` |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _ \
| (_| | (_| | | | | | |  __/
 \__,_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\___|

greetz
adme

----------


## N8Walker

was macht das banner command, für was ist es gut ? habe sowas hier nicht...

----------


## keiner_1

der schreib nur einen Text mit #-Zeichen... kann man zum Beispiel in Scripts einsetzen!

----------


## N8Walker

cool  :Smilie:

----------


## dragon's might

bei mir kann er(figlet) keine ' s machen  :Frown:

----------


## keiner_1

doch das kann er bei dir auch 

]$ figlet \"adme\"
 _ _          _                _ _ 
( | )__ _  __| |_ __ ___   ___( | )
 V V/ _` |/ _` | '_ ` _ \ / _ \V V 
   | (_| | (_| | | | | | |  __/    
    \__,_|\__,_|_| |_| |_|\___|    


greetz

adme

----------


## dragon's might

Juhu danke, es geht!
 :Big Grin:  

Dieses "wichtige"  Programm (oder Spielzeug)funktioniert!

----------


## keiner_1

Sali

hat doch noch einer (ausser mir) Freude an so Spielereien  :Big Grin: 

P.S. ich nehe an du hast den Screenshot nicht mit Ksnapshot gemacht, wie sonst???

greetz
adme

----------


## dragon's might

:Big Grin:  
ne mit gnome-panel-screenshot.
halt unter gnome.

----------

